# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  legit or fake TESTOSTERONE ENANTHATE ?

## beccot

hi guys

what about those Schering Testoviron ? do you think they re legit or not ?
didnt receive in the box, just bulk.

I wonder how to decap some amps, because the're almost full (liquid also in the cap), so I will waiste some gear ?
thanks a lot

----------


## PT

they look legit to me. flick the cap until all the oil is out then open with a amp opner of file

----------


## sevenmann

If you flick the top of the amp and the liquid does NOT pour down, then they're filled too full (hmmmmmmmm never seen that one!!!!) and most likely, most deffinately fake
if the fluid falls down it should only fill 1/2 of the amp, giving you 1cc 
let us know

----------


## xtrojan

that's ok, they are normally filled after flicking.

----------


## Older lifter

The blue dot on the top half shows you where the scoring is, when you open open with the dot away from you, they open very easy...
On the pic i can see there not all filled to the top, flick it till the liquid is in the bottom and open.

----------

